# Noise after window job



## jkb3792 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I have recently purchased 5 platinum prism windows and had them installed along with monogram siding, and dow blue board. The windows were capped off and all corners flashed. Now when the wind blows in a certain direction there is a howling noise in the back of my house. The noise can be stopped by opening the back door or back window in just a certain spot. Has anyone come across this situation before??? Any pointers is greatly appreciated.


----------



## green69 (Nov 14, 2011)

We just 8 new windows installed and 3 of 8 howl like a coyotes when the win blows!  How do I get this fixed?   Everything is flashed and
Caulked...appreciate any experienced advise on this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 14, 2011)

I've installed hundreds of replacement and new windows and miles of siding and never once heard of this problum.  The only thing I can think of is if the windows not latched air can pass through the top seal and might make a noise.
If there cheaper windows with only one latch then it could also have an air leak and make a sound.


----------



## jkb3792 (Nov 14, 2011)

I ended up figuring out the problem with my windows and not the useless contractor. There was a cover called a sash I believe, well when I pulled out the sashes, on near the window track inside. There was a tiny hole on each side. I caulked the holes and reinstalled the sashes and the noise never returned. Hope this is whats wrong with your windows!!!! And not something major.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

Those holes were there to let water drain, if there not able to drain you should start seeing inside damage to the walls after a few rain storm. Or if it builds up and freezes it will crack the vinyl.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

Window Weep Holes Prevent Water Damage


----------



## jkb3792 (Nov 15, 2011)

I appreciate your comments and concerns joecaptain they are appreciated. I am going off what the manufactuer of the windows told me. That the contractor who installed my windows should have put screws in the holes or caulk them. That is just air flow around the window and that it is perfectly safe to not alow it to HOWL!! through the hole on the inside of my house. I did this over a year ago and there arent any signs of paint chipping from mositure around them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyway I can get you to take a picture and post it of those holes you filled? I'm just trying to picture a hole the contractor left open that need to be filled.


----------



## green69 (Nov 15, 2011)

green69 said:
			
		

> We just 8 new windows installed and 3 of 8 howl like a coyotes when the win blows!  How do I get this fixed?   Everything is flashed and
> Caulked...appreciate any experienced advise on this.



Mfg. is going to send a rep. out to take a look at the windows.  These are higher end windows and 8 of the 11 installed are fine.  Howling noise when the wind blows is driving us crazy.  I post what the rep. says is the fix.


----------



## green69 (Nov 26, 2011)

green69 said:


> Mfg. is going to send a rep. out to take a look at the windows.  These are higher end windows and 8 of the 11 installed are fine.  Howling noise when the wind blows is driving us crazy.  I post what the rep. says is the fix.



I talked with the Simonton rep yesterday and he knew right away how to stop the windows from howling.  All windows making noise were double hung windows. just below the upper stop for the bottom window, in the side channel casing there was a small hole in the side channel casing.  He had me fill the hole with silicon .  The rep. stated the noise came from the wind blowing in the bottom weep holes , up the frame channel and then out this small hole.  I filled the one hole in the side channel on each side  and worked like a charm .  Windy today and no noise....


----------



## OneTimePoster (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey, there. I created an account here to specifically comment on this thread, hopefully helping someone else with the issue. Green69 is absolutely correct in my case. I had Simonton VantagePointe 6500 windows installed and the howling was so loud that we could not sleep. It sounded like dogs/coyotes howling through the night. After finding this forum, I saw Green69's post and investigated. Sure enough, the holes in the side channel casing were causing the issue! Here's a pic of what to look for. Just caulk it up and you're good to go.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome to the site, thanks for the input, and we won't hold you to the one time limit.


----------



## dtkorab (Mar 24, 2022)

We are having the same howling problem but, in our case, it looks like the installer cut into the channel track altogether.  Appreciate any and all opinions.  Thank you!


----------



## ekrig (Mar 25, 2022)

IMHO that looks ugly, and if you're getting noise from it, that would warrant a complaint with the installer. The issue is that they will probably put some caulk/silicone over it and call it good, in which case, I would think that you'll save yourself some time and aggravation by doing it yourself.

The other thing to consider however is that, if they cut /messed up the track of the window like that, how well is the window structurally? Better take care of such problems now as they are much harder to fix later.


----------



## dtkorab (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you ekrig, yes, it's unsightly and our worry is structural damage to the window.  It's been difficult getting seller and installer to respond, but we're pretty stubborn folk so we'll see!


----------



## dtkorab (Mar 27, 2022)

KateOxi, thank you for your comment, though I cannot locate it.  Yes, we are working on the issue with the seller/installer.  Thanks!


----------



## Matafor007 (Nov 30, 2022)

green69 said:


> We just 8 new windows installed and 3 of 8 howl like a coyotes when the win blows!  How do I get this fixed?   Everything is flashed and
> Caulked...appreciate any experienced advise on this.


I have the same window, and I have the exact same problem!! This is real!


----------

